# Riding fear due to medical issues



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all! When I was a pre teen I got diagnosed with tuberous sclerosis complex or TSC. This is a extremely rare genetic disorder that causes uncontrolled tumour growth in all vital organs including the skin on the face.( Google it if you want more info). I have had multiple procedures such as a kidney removal and multiple laser surgery's done on my face. I am being closely monitored by a hospital every 3 months. I go for multiple MRI's etc. Anyways I have always ridden as a kid. Unfortunately I had to stop for most of my teenage years as I was frequently in the hospital. The doctors also weren't keen on me riding as any trauma to my back or head could easily rupture tumours in my brain or kidneys. I took up riding again at 17 when things were more under control. I am now a certified riding instructor. However I have a fear of riding and haven't rode in at least a year. I feel this fear is related to my condition even though I have the doctors clear to ride now. I also think it might be related to the tumours on my face as they really affect my confidence.  I really want to ride but I feel like I can't anymore. I'm just really frustrated and I don't even think it's a rational fear. Sorry for the long post just needed to get my frustration out!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I think you are so inspirational  But please don't let your illness take over your life and prevent you from doing the things that you love. The doctors will say that you should be careful etc etc but what they are forgetting is that you also need to have a for filled life as well  It is fantastic that you took up riding again and became an instructor! 

About your riding confidence- Any sort of confidence issues can affect your riding confidence. I had an operation on my jaw a few years ago that worried me when riding. I was worried about falling off and breaking my jaw as it took a few months to fully heal. And I think that this had a knock on affect on my riding as I was aware of it the whole time. It took a bit of time to heal and then of course become confident again but it is possible!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey there! How horrible! ...have you considered some other things you could do with a horse that may be less risky, like driving? That can still be fun, and will give you a new challenge with your favourite critters!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it's majorly cool that you are a certified riding instructor.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I look at fear as the ego stirring the pot and the more it stirs the pot the worse the fear. When we listen to our tho'ts too much they will cripple us from enjoying many things. Try to switch the negatives for positives by convincing yourself that all you want to do is mount and sit on a horse and soak up some sunshine. Find all the positives in that and take deep breaths. There's no deadline so take all the time you need. Your skills haven't rusted.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

Your are an inspiration for others.

I can understand your fear and there is something about not riding for a period of time that seems to alienate you from enjoyment of climbing aboard again. I am on blood thinners, I have two prosthetic knees, and have osteoporosis. I just can't get the fear out of my head. 

I am sorry about going on, but I just wanted to let you know that I understand your feelings and hope this can be encouraging to you.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I think many people feel that fear with any medical issue and riding.

I got kicked in the face last summer and had to get stitches. I was very lucky, and while I was obviously okay to ride and work around horses, I got very anxious on the ground near my horses' feet. I also began to fear falling off. 

My best advice to you is to work at it, little by little. One day, get on a horse. The next, take your horse for a walk. Then trot. Etc. Eventually, I think you will overcome the fear.

PS - Wow. You've obviously done a wonderful job overcoming the obstacles with this disorder. Kudos to you!


----------

